# breeding uromastyx



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

hi all,

should be getting a male/female pair of uromastyx geyri at the weekend that have been showing signs of mating with their current owner so id like to know what i should do for the female diet wise if there is a possibility she is gravid? 

also whats the best way to incubate the eggs? from what iv seen the eggs go into boxes of vermiculite and into a fish tank with a water heater set around 88-89F, anyone tell me if this is right or not....

thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

I dont have any previous experience but my female is due to drop in the next week I would think by the look of her. The care sheet here which is probably the best gives you info on diet for gravid females.
Deer Fern Farms Uromastyx Care Page

As for incubator then I have a 18inch sq poly box with a window cut in the lid and a cd cover bonded down with clear tank sealent. Heat mat on the froor and a chicken type wire across the bottom about 2 inch above the mat. I have a sim container on that into which my stat probe and digi temp probe go in through two holes and my temps are 88-90f and humidity about 90%. Ihave damp vermiculite in the sim. You gould use a smal rub instead of sim but having got one I would recomend them. Fingers are crossed oh and dont forget the laying box.


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks for that, i had read that site already just wanted to get info from those that have bred them already as to what they have found that works. she may not even give me eggs but id like to be prepared on the off chance that she does


----------

